# ext_session_acl squid on FreeBSD?



## joseraimundo (Oct 15, 2013)

I need some help. How do I enable the portal splash page of Squid (http://wiki.squid-cache.org/ConfigExamples/Portal/Splash)? I'm on FreeBSD 9.2, with Squid 3.3.9 installed via ports. I can not configure the installation of Squid to have ext_session_acl installed. I've tried the Squid source, but without success. I found a few references to this resource using FreeBSD. Any tips?

Thanks for the help!


----------

